# Happy Birthday Laela 'Rose'



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

We love you!   

   

Wishing you a most marvelous day, today and always...

God blessings are showering upon you with joy...​



ETA:  I don't know how to 'gif'...


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the Love, Shimmie! 

We've got some nice November birthdays coming up.....can't wait to celebrate with them.. thanks for the cake...I 'see' it.. But I'll skip the cake, since GoddessMaker has called me to the carpet on my exercise routines..


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laela! God Bless!

(((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

Laela said:


> Thanks for the Love, Shimmie!
> 
> We've got some nice November birthdays coming up.....can't wait to celebrate with them.. thanks for the cake...I 'see' it.. But I'll skip the cake, since GoddessMaker has called me to the carpet on my exercise routines..



I'll save you some cake and a slice for Goddess Maker too.  

Nice & Wavy has a birthday this month as well.   

Enjoy your special day.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW..Hanna..that's a big ole cake..   Thank you, sis! 

(((((HighlyFavored )))) BIG Hugz to you, sis!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## divya (Nov 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!!!* And may God bless you with many more years!


----------



## lilanie (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

God Bless you!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laela, that cake that Hanna sent you is so big I don't need to send you another one...


God bless and keep you always


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 2, 2011)

To my sister....my friend!






I know you are going to have the best birthday ever!!!  Enjoy and at least eat a small slice of birthday cake....I know I am

Love, always....

N&W


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 2, 2011)

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

From my :heart2: to yours...a big Thank You for the birthday wishes... 

I had a great day, Health&Hair!  

N&W..I'm just glad to be here, sister friend 

Blessings to each of you Sisters in Christ!


----------



## aribell (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^ A BIG thank you, sis!!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 3, 2011)

Laela, sorry I missed your big day but not by much! I wish you all the best, not just on your special day but EVERY day!


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you sweet Lucie....   God bless you always,sis!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 4, 2011)

Laela Happy belated birthday! I enjoy reading your encouraging words in this forum. Enjoy your birthday weekend!


----------



## Laela (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, Sashaa ! I'm blessed by your post... Enjoy your weekend as well, sis!


----------

